# Looking for short term furnished studio apartment



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

I am a UK national living in Moscow, Russia. I will be moving to Dubai in 2 weeks to start a new job.

I am looking for a reasonably priced short term studio apartment that is furnished and that would allow me an easy commute by either Metro or Taxi to the office I will be working at on Sheik Zayed Road (near the International Finance Center Metro Station).

Please feel free to send me a PM or post comments in the forum.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Zayets said:


> I am a UK national living in Moscow, Russia. I will be moving to Dubai in 2 weeks to start a new job.
> 
> I am looking for a reasonably priced short term studio apartment that is furnished and that would allow me an easy commute by either Metro or Taxi to the office I will be working at on Sheik Zayed Road (near the International Finance Center Metro Station).
> 
> ...


I will answer this since no-one else has. I don't live in Dubai, but I know there are reasonably priced hotel apartments - search for them via trip advisor, most of them have links to maps so you can see which is nearest your work.

Good luck


----------



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks! I will check out Trip Advisor,



mgb said:


> I will answer this since no-one else has. I don't live in Dubai, but I know there are reasonably priced hotel apartments - search for them via trip advisor, most of them have links to maps so you can see which is nearest your work.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## akkoroth (Jan 2, 2010)

mgb said:


> I will answer this since no-one else has. I don't live in Dubai, but I know there are reasonably priced hotel apartments - search for them via trip advisor, most of them have links to maps so you can see which is nearest your work.
> 
> Good luck


There are couple of furnished apartments available in Bur Dubai and Karama area, which is not more than 5 to 6 Kms from Sheikh Zayed Road. It would not be difficult to find one in Golden Sands area in Karama, close to Spinneys. Good luck


----------



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

*Short term apartments with an easy commute*

Thanks AKKoroth,

Any idea of the names of those furnished apartments in Bur Dubai and Karama?

How is it to live in those neighborhoods?




akkoroth said:


> There are couple of furnished apartments available in Bur Dubai and Karama area, which is not more than 5 to 6 Kms from Sheikh Zayed Road. It would not be difficult to find one in Golden Sands area in Karama, close to Spinneys. Good luck


----------



## akkoroth (Jan 2, 2010)

Zayets said:


> Thanks AKKoroth,
> 
> Any idea of the names of those furnished apartments in Bur Dubai and Karama?
> 
> How is it to live in those neighborhoods?


I will send you more info shortly.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Zayets said:


> Thanks AKKoroth,
> 
> Any idea of the names of those furnished apartments in Bur Dubai and Karama?
> 
> How is it to live in those neighborhoods?


Check out Dubizzle.com ?


----------

